# Sconces needed



## rick12667

Looking for some nice contemporary style sconces that will not cost a arm and leg for my HT room. Any good sights to look at?

Thanks Rick


----------



## RSH

What is your price range?


----------



## rick12667

I would like to stay under $50 for sure per unit


----------



## RSH

Sorry, I am not aware of anything decent in this price range...


----------



## tonyvdb

Go to your nearest Home Depot they sometimes have clearance specials on all sorts of lighting fixtures. You can also check out Ikea if you have one in your area thats where I got my Sconces from.


----------



## Sonnie

If you want something really inexpensive, I found these ceramic sconces at Ace Hardware for $20-22 each. This is an old pic, but you get the idea. I painted them.


----------



## Guest

We just recently purchased our sconces at Lowes for under $17.00 each. They are your classic movie theater sconces and we have had many compliments on them.


----------



## Restless

We also just bought sconces at Lowe's. We were so happy with them, that we stopped just last night to get one more for our room rebuild.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I picked up 4 sconces from Walmart on clearance for $9 each. They were regularly $30.


----------



## Tonto

Got mine @ Lowes as well, couldn't beat the price & they look nice. One thing to consider...replace your switch with a remote control dimer. You can program your remote to dim the lighting as the projector Q's up the movie. Way cool!


----------



## 77sfan

OK guys, hows about some photos of your bargin sconce finds :hissyfit:

Seriously, that would help us all. 

One guys' "not good enough" is another's "WOW, that's wonderful!" 

I love a bargin!

John


----------



## MatrixDweller

Here's a pic of mine on one side of the wall. They were pretty cheap and I will eventually upgrade them to something a little more theater like. $36 for 4 sconces I can't complain especially when trying to keep my theater build's budget down (built from scratch). 

One thing I learned was that regular incandescent bulbs tend to hum when dimmed (I have a Lutron GrafikEye). Using rough service bulbs or some ceiling fan bulbs fixes that. The filament and its posts are thicker and more resistant to vibration.


----------



## Spankey

Not bad. What is the usual price of sconces? Are there brands that are specifically made for HT? (style wise).


----------



## MatrixDweller

If you check out Home Depot or Lowes they run anywhere from $20 up to $80 or more depending on how fancy they are. The ones that I got from Wall Mart were marked down more than half price.

The do make some HT specific sconces that look like movie reels or popcorn containers, etc. You pay a bit more for them and typically have to order them off the internet. 

There are literally thousands of styles to choose from in sconces. It all boils down to personal preference. The following link shows quite a few examples.

http://www.eco-lights.com/wall-lighting/wall-sconces.php


----------



## tonyvdb

Ikea Has lots of inexpensive wall sconces that work great for theater rooms.


----------



## Sonnie

Here are my latest ones... they are about $30-35 each I believe. Not a great bargain, but less than a LOT of the ones I have seen.










I went to www.thefind.com and put in "sconces" (example - then enter your price range to narrow the search more) and man did I ever get a bus load of offers... I think there were thousands and several of the same ones with varying prices depending on the store.


----------



## Spankey

Sonnie, I dig those. Going to take a look around that site.


----------

